

Can anyone provide a graphical representation of the DOM please? - marcamillion

I am having a bit of difficulty visualizing the DOM in HTML that is used in Javascript and all the scripting languages to manipulate elements.<p>I am sure seeing something would make it all clear.<p>Anyone have a nice graphic that clearly illustrates all the HTML tags and the various DOM relationships between them?<p>If not, anyone care to make one? :)<p>Thanks.
======
rmc00
I think this video is really informative. It helped me understand how the
browser works and gave me a good view of the DOM.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2_6bGNZ7bA>

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks. This is awesome. I think I will continue working through others too.

